# Emergency stop for Russian tanks crossing railway !



## caravanman (Apr 7, 2022)

Russian tanks cross the rails in front of a train (Ukraine)

Well you don't see that everyday, fortunately !


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 7, 2022)

Смотрите рельсы, думайте о поездах


----------



## Everydaymatters (Apr 7, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Смотрите рельсы, думайте о поездах


What?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Apr 7, 2022)

surprised they did not damage track


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 7, 2022)

Dutchrailnut said:


> surprised they did not damage track


surprised they didn't shoot at the train ... or maybe they did after the video ends


----------



## CTANut (Apr 7, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> What?


See the rails, think trains


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 7, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> What?


See Google Translate!


----------



## caravanman (Apr 7, 2022)

Hmm, they weren't exactly Think Tanks, judging by their behaviour...


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 7, 2022)

And here we are complaining about flex meals. Ukrainians have bigger problems.


----------



## Asher (Apr 8, 2022)

Should have been Locomotive 1 tank 0


----------



## NorthShore (Apr 8, 2022)

We know who wins when a train meets a car. Who wins when a train meets a tank?


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 8, 2022)

NorthShore said:


> We know who wins when a train meets a car. Who wins when a train meets a tank?


And the locomotive was outnumbered.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Apr 8, 2022)

Car - 1.5 tons
Tank - 60 tons
Locomotive - 220 tons

Still ain't going to be pretty.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 8, 2022)

NorthShore said:


> Who wins when a train meets a tank?



Nobody.


----------



## west point (Apr 8, 2022)

LOCO? Might have been an EMU?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hit the floor and get down is what I would recommend the engineer do. The tank may have a lot of weight but a train has much more weight at a perpendicular angle moving at speed it will definitely push the tank and cause the damage. But it could easily derail a train too.


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 11, 2022)

The train apparently missed the first two tanks (in the video -- there are tanks already on the road past the railway) but I worry about what the third tank just coming out of the trees did.


----------



## Cal (Apr 12, 2022)

I will say though, those tracks do look nice with the concrete ties and catenary. However when there’s tanks crossing I guess it doesn’t matter what condition the tracks are in…


----------



## WWW (Apr 12, 2022)

Even an 18 wheeler can derail a train - - -
Tank and Train engine - irresistible force meets immovable object #$&%*@ !
Interesting what would happen if the turret gun where to contact the catenary wire conducting a full electric circuit !


----------



## Cal (Apr 13, 2022)

WWW said:


> Even an 18 wheeler can derail a train - - -


Indeed, I believe an 18-wheeler derailed the CON) really badly many years ago..


----------

